# T-Jet Magnet Zapper



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone make a Tjet magnet zapper?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This place sells small to industrial size magnetizers. 

http://www.maginst.com/capacitive.html

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, cool site, didn't notice prices.
I'll bet a magnet zapper meant for electric Radio Control cars would be more reasonably priced though. I don't know.
I have Tirk Trax magnet zapper that retailed for around $600.00 when they were available.
there are other brands that hobby shops and race tracks use for in shop services, but i don't know those brands.
certainly a good question deserving of more input I think.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

If you have to ask - it is too much!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.rgeoproducts.com/

i have an older version that works fine for 1 or 2 magnets (using slugs)


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the Mag Blaster 3 and it works very well on t-jet, afx, and I even used it on some tyco can mags. Rick makes some nice tools, his scratch build chassis jigs are top notch.

Boosted


----------

